# Steam Whistles?



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't have one and wondered about the billboards and whistle generators I see. Are the billboards a self contained unit that needs only the control button? and the generators, are they for the engines that have the condenser, resistor and speaker in the tender?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The billboards are a motorized mechanical whistle. Don't know about your generators? SOunds like different era's and modern electronics. So you would have an electronic whistle sound versus a mechanical whistle sound.


----------

